# Router e modem adsl 2+

## Chetto

Vorrei allestire una piccola rete casalinga qui in casa e per farlo vorrei comprare un router diciamo da un minimo di 5/6 ingressi ethernet fino ad 8 circa. Dovrebbe fare anche da modem per la mia linea adsl alice e radirei se fosse compatibile con l'adsl 2+ in modo da non costringermi a dover cambiare modem in seguito quando forse faranno l'upgrade della linea. Vorrei però, visto la mia seppur poca esperienza con alcuni modelli di modem (d-link dsl 300T) a cui ho dovuto addirittura aggiornare il firmware per farlo andare decentemente (e sottolineo solo decentemente) che fosse stabile il più possibile e con una interfaccia di cotrollo il più possibile avanzata, in modo da permettermi di configurarlo nei dettagli.

Sapreste indicarmi modelli e/o marche che corrispondono alle mie esigenze? Vorrei restare sotto i 200-150 .

----------

## edux

Io mi trovo bene con i router atlantis-land, sono affidabili e abbastanza completi nella configurazione, e non costano una fortuna.

Non mi sono piaciuti molto i d-link, mentre se vuoi il meglio per i router casalinghi guarda i linksys, però lì vai su una categoria più alta anche nel prezzo.

Le porte ethernet dei router casalinghi sono solitamente solo 4, ma puoi facilmente migliorare con uno switch.

----------

## stefanonafets

imho le soluzioni soho fanno tutte ca*...

Però le soluzioni cisco costano tanto, ed è inutile spendere tanti soldi per casa...

Altra soluzione sarebbe modem + linux box come router/firewall + switch, però è uno

sbattimento configurarlo...

Ergo, io ho comprato un roaper, che per ora (un annetto) non mi ha dato nessun problema

(apparte che, come tutti, se cambi regole di routing/qualsiasi cosa lo devi riavviare, e io questo lo odio).

Mi parlano molto bene dei linksys (che dovrebbe essere figlia di cisco), però non so.

Facci sapere che compri e come ti trovi,

Ciao!

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Mi parlano molto bene dei linksys (che dovrebbe essere figlia di cisco), però non so.

 

Sì, linksys è la divisione consumer di cisco system, io ho un router wireless della linksys con il firmware di fon e mi da non pochi problemi ma credo che sia dovuto al firmware che fa a dir poco ca****. Cioè non credo che supporti anche connessioni cablate benchè il router sia provvisto di 4 porte ethernet che tuttavia erano coperte dall'adesivo fon.

Vi farò sapere, proverò a vedere cosa mi consigliano anche.   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Anche io sono passato dalla fastidiosa esperienza di un dlink 300T e adesso (da un anno circa) vivo più che felice con il mio netgear mode/router con 4 porte rj45 e wireless, trovato a meno di 100  con adattatore wireless usb (utilizzato con ndiswrapper).

Per un certo periodo ho anche sfruttato la funzionalità di upnp e devo dire che non ho mai avuto problemi.

Inoltre supporta la creazione di una vpn con un altro router e ne ho fatto prendere uno ai miei fratelli così posso sistemargli i pc da remoto (quando trovo il tempo).

----------

## Chetto

E se puntassi su un 3Com? Ho avuto modo di privarne uno e non mi sembrava male....

----------

## skypjack

Concordo con Kernel78, i router netgear sono assolutamente user-friendly, facili da configurare e completi.

Il prezzo non è bassissimo, se ne trovano a meno, ma il rapporto qualità/prezzo secondo me non è proprio male, anzi!

Io vivo da più di un anno con il mio netgear router con modem adsl integrato e switch 4 porte ethernet più access point wireless e a parte la configurazione iniziale (perfino troppo lunga e accurata, ma perchè sono malato io, altrimenti richiede davvero poco tempo) non ci ho quasi mai rimesso le mani se non per esigenze mie, mai per problemi del dispositivo!

----------

## X-Act!

Spero nessuno mi mangi, ma devo spezzare una lancia a favore dei d-link.

Forse sarò stato fortunato (magari molto a leggere quello che si dice in giro per la rete), ma il mio ha sempre funzionato benissimo anche quando aveva il firmware originale, e devo dire che ha lavorato parecchio...

Poi ci sono una marea di firmware modificati (e facilmente modificabili per chi ha tempo/voglia/capacità) e tra l'altro è l'unico dei modelli facilmente reperibili in giro ad essere compatibile con il firmware routertech.

----------

## skypjack

Anch'io ho a che fare con un D-Link, quella della mia dolce metà, e devo dire che a parte la scomodità di dover obbligatoriamente cambiare firmware se vuoi usare strumenti P2P via wireless (sembra assurdo, ma si, è così) e altri motivi minori (!?) non ha dato molti problemi ma anzi si comporta bene. Come detto, appunto, necessita solo di una piccola revisione/aggiornamento iniziale.

Il prezzo, per altro, ho notato non è alto, anzi. Col router, che già di suo costava discretamente meno del mio netgear, le hanno dato anche un penna usb wireless con supporto perfino per wpa (anche se sulla scatola era indicato solo wep, ma sono rintronati e i test mi hanno dato ragione! Forse non gli piace vendere, chissà ... ), vi assicuro che il gioco valeva la candela, dato che stava cercando qualcosa a poco per via di altre spese imminenti (è una donna, ci sono sempre spese imminenti importanti per una donna).

Insomma, la D-Link per uno che sa cosa vuol dire aggiornare il firmware (e ovviamente l'utonto medio non lo sa, ma chi frequenta questo forum si suppone di sì) non è l'ultima ruota del carro, altrimenti può dare molti grattacapi a chi non conosce bene questo campo.

Ovviamente ... IMHO!!

----------

## Kernel78

io sono andato a recuperare la fotocopia dello scontrino (per la garanzia) del mio netgear dg834g a 79,90  con

- 4 porte 10/100

- wireless g

- modem/router/firewall

- adattatore wireless usb

Quasi il doppio di quanto pagai il dlink 300t (solo modem a 39,90 ) a cui dovetti anche aggiornare il firewall (e malgrado ciò mi dava dei problemi).

Inoltre la configurazione base è immediata, basta mettere il proprio utente/password e lui in automatico si autoconfigura per la connessione (poi il resto del divertimento della personalizzazione spinta lo lascia a noi  :Laughing:  ).

Certo se la richiesta è per uno strumento con almeno 5 porte 10/100 allora bisogna puntare altrove e io non conosco apparati "casalinghi" con più di 4 porte, non dico che non esistano ma che sono talmente fuori dal mio target di interesse che non mi sono mai documentato in merito.

----------

## skypjack

Per un numero di porte maggiore di quattro basta sacrificare una delle presenti attaccandoci un hub e passa la paura!  :Wink: 

Tanto, con la banda che passa mamma telecom grossi problemi di prestazioni non ce ne stanno!  :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Per un numero di porte maggiore di quattro basta sacrificare una delle presenti attaccandoci un hub e passa la paura! 
> 
> Tanto, con la banda che passa mamma telecom grossi problemi di prestazioni non ce ne stanno! 

 

Si però così hai due dispositivi ognuno con il suo alimentatore ...

Non sempre si può attaccare un altro dispositivo (io per esempio temo di essere quasi fuori norma con tutto quello che ho attaccato) ...

----------

## Chetto

Io con il d-link mi sono trovato proprio male e non ho trovato così semplice cambiare il firmware, da notare che per far andare decentemente il mio dsl 300t ho dovuto metterci il firmware di un router d-link, ho dovuto partizionare la memoria, poi bisogna togliere l'alimentazione al momento giusto, ecc... Non è una cosa immediata e comunque non si trattava di un semplice aggiornamento software. 

Detto questo credo che oramai prenderò un router/modem della 3Com visto che un mio amico elettricista riesce a farmelo avere un po' scontato.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

io consiglio sempre e solo Linksys, in casa e nei piccoli uffici.

hardware e ssoftware Cisco Systems, resistenti tanto che li puoi prendere a calci, affidabili e soprattutto economici.

considerazione OT

per la connessione alla rete, ti consiglio di considerare molto attentamente soluzioni diverse dalla ADSL 2+.

si tratta, parlando di ADSL 2+, di una bassa trovata commerciale degli ISP, un servizio venduto a prezzi a dir poco folli che non offre nulla di più della classica ADSL, salvo in rarissimi casi.

nelle linee xDSL un fattore determinante è il rapporto segnale-rumore, che influisce in modo drastico sulla reale velocità di trasferimento misurata dall'utente finale (al DCE).

il tipo di modulazione impiegata nella ADSL 2+, pur conservando la compatibilità verso il basso con le modulazioni ADSL 2 e ADSL, mostra dei vatnaggi se la tua abitazione si trova entro un raggio di 1300 m dalla centrale telefonica.

tra i 1300 e i 2500 m è leggermente più veloce della ADSL 2.

tra i 2500 e i 3500 m è leggermente più veloce della ADSL standard.

tra i 4100 e i 4900 m è indistringuibile dalla ADSL standard.

da sottolineare che queste distanze non sono in linea d'aria, ma si riferiscono, ovviamente, alla lunghezza di tratta (di cavo) e ti garantisco che quando si tratta di tirar cavi se ne vanno km senza che nemmeno tu te ne renda conto. in sostanza quelle distanze, se rapportate in linea d'aria, possono essere in buona approssimazione dimezzate!

morale della favola: non farti intortare dalle vaccate che raccontano i commerciali di Telecom: quelli sono pagati per truffare la gente

fonte dei dati: pagine del prof. Luca Salgarelli, Università degli Studi di Brescia, Facoltà di Ingegneria

----------

## skypjack

.:chrome:. for president!  :Wink: 

Molto interessante ... Thanks!

----------

## Dr.Dran

Se può essere d'aiuto per casa mia/ufficio ho preso questo giochino.

Ha 4 porte Lan 10/100; 2 porte rj11 per connetterci i telefoni analogici e gestire due acciunt separati VOIP; ha una classica connettività wi-fi da 54 Mbit con WPA e WEP; gestisce dyndns molto bene ha un minimo di firewalling etc etc.

La spesa si riduce a 180 euri e non mi lamento... per soluzioni professionali però guarda altro  :Wink: 

Cheers

Franco Tampieri

----------

## Atomikramp

Io ho ormai da + di un anno un Atlantis webshare 340.

Non ha connettività wireless (forse l'unica pecca, ma c'è il modello anche con wifi)

costa poco (l'ho pagato 70 euro circa)

Supporta ADSL ADSL2 e 2+

4 porte ethernet

firewall

DMZ

virtual lan

QoS

VPN client/server: può gestire autonomamente 3 connessioni VPN su 3 diversi protocolli, PPTP IPSec e L2TP

UPnP

dynDNS (con una vagonata di provider)

Controllo degli account email (non l'ho mai usato e penso che mai lo userò)

Ottima interfaccia di configurazione soprattutto per il firewall e il NAT.

Insomma per il prezzo che ha.... ne vale veramente la pena...

ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata alle caratteristiche sul sito che c'è il datasheet dettagliato.

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> considerazione OT
> 
> per la connessione alla rete, ti consiglio di considerare molto attentamente soluzioni diverse dalla ADSL 2+.
> 
> si tratta, parlando di ADSL 2+, di una bassa trovata commerciale degli ISP, un servizio venduto a prezzi a dir poco folli che non offre nulla di più della classica ADSL, salvo in rarissimi casi.
> ...

 

Grazie mille per l'interessante spiegazione, in ogni caso era solo per essere sicuro che fosse compatibile con la mia connessione adsl, ho alice flat da 5 anni sempre lo stesso contratto ma periodicamente fanno degli upgrade alla linea e non si sa mai.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Grazie mille per l'interessante spiegazione, in ogni caso era solo per essere sicuro che fosse compatibile con la mia connessione adsl, ho alice flat da 5 anni sempre lo stesso contratto ma periodicamente fanno degli upgrade alla linea e non si sa mai. 

 

ah beh... se il problema è tutto lì, vai sul sicuro.

tutti i moderni apparati sono compatibili come minimo con ADSL 2 (ADSL 2+ non tutti) quindi se acquisti un apparato nuovo puoi andare quasi sempre sul sicuro.

rinnovo il mio suggerimento: tutti gli apparati ADSL Linksys oggi in commercio sono compatibili ADSL 2+, e dopo ieri sera posso anche dirti che resistono ai temporali  :Wink:  il mio scatolino è sopravvissuto mentre sono morti due di quelli dei miei vicini  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Atomikramp

OT: effettivamente stanotte ha diluviato a bestia  :Very Happy: 

Di che zona sei di Brescia?

il mio atlantis è ancora vivo e vegeto, ma devo dire che a me non s'è mai bruciato niente a causa di temporali o altro (corna)

----------

## djinnZ

protezione telefonica euro 5

installazione cinque minuti (o ti chiami l'elettricista e sono euro ?)

vedere dopo un temporale o che un imbecille per cortocircuito ed impianto alla buona ha scaricato la 220 sul doppino il router che funziona ancora... priceless

o meglio 50/100 euri risparmiati...

Non so dalle parti di brescia ma da un pò mamma telecom ha smesso anche di montare quei fusibili da centrale elettrica a risibile protezione.

----------

## Kernel78

Io per sicurezza ho messo anche il router dietro gruppo di continuità ...

----------

